# Le prestazioni di Josè Mauri all'Empoli



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2016)

Qua commentiamo le partite all'Empoli di Josè Mauri. 

Il giocatore ha esordito contro il crotone nella vittoria degli azzurri per 2-1.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Settembre 2016)

Io e [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] l'abbiamo sempre detto. Sto ragazzino ha tenuto in piedi la baracca a 18 anni in una squadra storica senza stipendi. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Sto qua bisogna tenerselo stretto.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io e @gabuz l'abbiamo sempre detto. Sto ragazzino ha tenuto in piedi la baracca a 18 anni in una squadra storica senza stipendi. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Sto qua bisogna tenerselo stretto.



C'è da dire una cosa, giocare in quel Parma per assurdo era quasi facile, nel senso che non c'era la minima pressione vista la situazione. Non c'era nessuna aspettativa, aspettavano solo la retrocessione matematica. 

Detto questo, a me il ragazzo piace e per il futuro ci conto.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Settembre 2016)

Incollo qui il messaggio che avevo postato nel suo topic:

Sì, è stato tra i migliori, anche se sul gol del Crotone è lui che doveva scalare su Sampirisi, visto che Bellusci era uscito in pressione.
Comunque diciamo che a Empoli è aiutato anche dal contesto: ieri quando era in possesso del pallone aveva sempre 4 opzioni a disposizione: mezzala destra, mezzala sinistra, appoggio al laterale sul "lato forte" e verticalizzazione verso la punta che veniva incontro (senza considerare la possibile sventagliata sul "lato debole"), l'Empoli ormai è una macchina rodata e tutti si muovono sempre con i tempi perfetti, per cui è un po' più semplice giocare in un sistema di questo genere.
Tuttavia il buon José ieri ha mostrato buone cose: bravissimo a giocare a 2 tocchi, visione di gioco, bravo nelle scalate in pressing sugli avversari, anche se deve migliorare nel posizionamento, visto che qualche buco centralmente lo ha lasciato.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Settembre 2016)

Forza José!


----------



## Jaqen (13 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Forza José!


----------



## gabuz (13 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io e [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] l'abbiamo sempre detto. Sto ragazzino ha tenuto in piedi la baracca a 18 anni in una squadra storica senza stipendi. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Sto qua bisogna tenerselo stretto.


Parole sante


----------



## VonVittel (13 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo abbia la stessa crescita di Paredes e Zielinski.
Potenzialmente è buono in mezzo al campo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire una cosa, giocare in quel Parma per assurdo era quasi facile, nel senso che non c'era la minima pressione vista la situazione. Non c'era nessuna aspettativa, aspettavano solo la retrocessione matematica.
> 
> Detto questo, a me il ragazzo piace e per il futuro ci conto.



.


----------



## .Nitro (13 Settembre 2016)

Questo è forte,quando giocava a Parma mi piaceva,ero contento quando l'abbiamo acquistato ma naturalmente non ha giocato. A fine campionato quando è stato utilizzato è stato il migliore,dava una spinta diversa e ha fame. Avrei preferito giocare con lui a centrocampo piuttosto che con i Poli e i Montolivo


----------



## Victorss (13 Settembre 2016)

Prima partita con l'Empoli ottima prestazione e SETTE in pagella 7.
Noi continuiamo con Montolivo che ha carisma e personalità.


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che ne pensate di mauri fino adesso? Intendo la partita contro la juve


----------



## davoreb (2 Ottobre 2016)

per ora mi sembra bene da 6-6.5

certo che la Juve giocando male potrebbe essere benissimo sul 2-0


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2017)

any news? Sta giocando? Se sì, come?


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> any news? Sta giocando? Se sì, come?



A quanto ne so panchinato da un "fenomeno" come Dioussè


----------

